# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Bojkot (kršitelj koda)a - popis brandova

## marta

da malo podignem ovu temu iz mrtvih. 

nekoliko puta smo kupili sladoled od Family Frosta jer smo bili lijeni otici do ducana, ne kuzeci pri tom nista. a onda smo jednom dobili na poklon uz sladoled Maggi kocke za juhu.   :Embarassed:  

nakon kojih mi je sinulo da pogledam tko zapravo proizvodi taj slajos.  :Crying or Very sad:  
e pa dragi bojkotasi, mozda vam otkrivam toplu vodu, taj sladoled proizvodi (kršitelj koda), pa i to mozemo staviti na listu nepozeljnih proizvoda.

----------


## ivarica

kako dolaze vrucine nije naodmet spomenuti da je na listi za bojkot i *vichy*

----------


## Adrijana

Zašto vichy?

----------


## lalah

http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/bodyshop_loreal.htm


a loreal posjeduje vichy

jel ima u nas uopće taj Honesty 
koji je ima najviše punata na ethiscoru

----------


## Bubica

:Crying or Very sad:  neki dan kupila njihovu krenu za sunčanje

----------


## marta

a ja kremu za strije....

treba nam neki detaljni popis. neko stablo tko koga posjeduje pa da znamo.

----------


## BusyBee

Dodajemo i Body Shop, doduse, nije ga ni bilo na ovim prostorima, a vec je korumpiran (kupio ga L'Oreal).

----------


## aries24

apri je negdje napisala i ysl i maybelline, tko je njih usvojio? ili obrnuto?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/products.html 
> Last updated: 28 January 2005
> 
> *Coffee - Nescafé including*: 
> Alta Rica
> Black Gold 
> Blend 37 
> Cap Colombie 
> Cappuccino
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

Malo OT, al' evo i nas na iBFANovim stranicama :D 
http://www.ibfan.org/site2005/Pages/...t_id=322&iui=1

----------


## Adrijana

8)

----------


## Minnie

Je li Max Factor o k.? Nije na listi, a ne znam je li njih kupio netko, a ove opet netko drugi koji je u nekom holdingu sa nekim s liste?

----------


## lucky day

e,da se prijavim... i ja bojkotiram (kršitelj koda) oko pet godina... ali i coca colu, disneya, mcdonald's...

----------


## lalah

> Je li Max Factor o k.? Nije na listi, a ne znam je li njih kupio netko, a ove opet netko drugi koji je u nekom holdingu sa nekim s liste?


oni su P&G

testiraju na životinjama

Imaš u današnjem jutarnjem o njima

----------


## Adrijana

Znači ostaje mi Amway, Avon i sl. kozmetičke kuće.

----------


## BusyBee

I Nivea, Beiersdorfova.

----------


## ivarica

i lush.

----------


## zrinka

i dr hauschka?

----------


## mamazika

Lush i dr Hauschka su sve što mom licu i tijelu treba. (I jedna banka za orobit   :Grin:  )
Jedino glava ne radi bez necafea i to onog u limenim kanticama.

----------


## marta

mamaJu, taj popis imam i ja, ali on je nepotpun. recimo schoeller sladoled je isto (kršitelj koda). ko hobotnica su. svugdje imaju svoje krake.

----------


## ivarica

mislim da je MJ popis onaj koji su slozili u BMA, a s datumom 1.1. 2006. 

(kršitelj koda) drzi 13% svjetskog trzista sladoleda, schoeller jest medju njima

----------


## marta

ah, rado bih sad opsovala koju...

----------


## marta

a da slozimo tu jedan popis za Hrvatsku pa da se onda splita topic?

jer onaj popis od MJ ukljucuje i hrpu rpoizvoda kojih kod nas nema (jos).

----------


## ivarica

super ideja, ne samo da slozimo popis, nego da se nekoliko nas koje to zelimo organizira pa tiskamo za svoje potrebe male flajerice po uzoru na BMA (njihovi su ko vizitke) koje mozemo dijeliti u kaficima kad sjednemo piti kavu:
Ja ne pijem Nescafe, ja pijem ______________
i dvije recenice zasto.
a onda s druge strane popis proizvoda.

_malo editirala milijun gresaka_

----------


## marta

ja pijem kavu u birtiji u kojoj ne rade nesscaffe.   :Smile:  
al moze, ideja ti je ok.

za pocetak,

*Kava Nescafé:*
Classic
Gold
Decaff
Cappuccino


I mislim da je sve od tog Familx frosta zapravo (kršitelj koda). al nisam sigurna, jer nisam nikad nista kupila osim slajosa.

----------


## ivarica

sto ovo znaci?
_Family Frost ist ein Unternehmen der Nestlé AG_

----------


## apricot

FF je poduzeće iz (kršitelj koda) grupacije.

----------


## marta

da, upravo tako.

----------


## ivarica

onda sad znamo sigurno.

----------


## marta

gdje si to nasla?

jel ima (kršitelj koda) nekakav popis svojih?

----------


## ivarica

nasla sam ovdje:
http://www.dooyoo.de/archiv-essen-tr...frost/1030691/

ima (kršitelj koda) svoj popis http://www.(kršitelj koda).com/Our_Brands/Our+Brands.htm

----------


## maria71

ček da ponovimo 

(kršitelj koda) je fuj bljak jer.......

----------


## ivarica

> ček da ponovimo 
> 
> (kršitelj koda) je fuj bljak jer.......


maria, na nase portalu:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=151&Show=1319

ali sve o bojkotu ces naci na: http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/boycott.html

----------


## maria71

hvala

ja sam genetski protukapitalistički nastrojena pa se s veseljem pridružujem bojkotu

----------


## marta

zbog neetickog reklamiranja adaptiranog po zemljama treceg svijeta umrli su milijuni djece. (kršitelj koda) je prednjacio. imali su ekipu odjevenu u medicinske uniforme koja je majkama dijelila reklamne uzorke adaptiranog toliko dugo koliko je trebalo da prestanu dojiti. onda bi prestali dijeliti i trazili su da se plati...

u kombinaciji nepitke vode i nedovoljnih kolicina formule, djeca su umirala od dehidracije, proljeva, pothranjenosti... junejmit...

detalje, ako ih uopce zelis, potrazi sama.

----------


## maria71

a zašto ne bih htjela?

mislim stvarno

...

nemam ja vremena za istraživanja po netu jer evo dok sam na forumu istovremeno sastavljam testove i sređujem razrednu papirologiju....

uplatnice od hrane,ispričnice,roditeljske dozvole za ozlet itd

----------


## marta

nisam razmisljala u tom pravcu   :Wink:  

nego ima ruznih stvari i slika. pa onda neki otvaraju linkove i padaju u nesvijest... kuzis me

----------


## maria71

ma daj  nisam j amimoza

danas sam gledala dokumentarac o ubijanju ženske djece....

mislim da ništa što bih našla na netu ne može biti gore od toga

----------


## apricot

u ponedjeljak ću pokušati iz hrvatskog (kršitelj koda)a nabaviti popis svih proizvoda koji se ovdje distribuiraju.

----------


## Arwen

nastojim bojkotirati ali baš i ne uspjevam
stvarno bi dobro došao jedan popis
inače pijem jacobs kavu
jedem ledo sladoled 
i mažem se eucerin kremicom(beiersdorf)  8)

----------


## ivarica

> u ponedjeljak ću pokušati iz hrvatskog (kršitelj koda)a nabaviti popis svih proizvoda koji se ovdje distribuiraju.


pokusaj saznati nesto vise od ovog:
http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/nasi-brandovi.aspx

----------


## marta

Da popravim ovo s kavom:

*Kava Nescafé:* 
Classic
Classic 3in1 
Gold 
Espresso
Cappuccino

*Čokoladice:*
KitKat
KitKat Chunky
KitKat Chunky White
Lion
Smarties
Nesquik Bar
After Eight
Sinsations bombonjera

----------


## seni

moze mi netko objasniti, zasto vishy ne?
da li se radi o lorealu opcenito, pa onda na listu ulaze svi njihovi brandovi, ili konkretno o vichyu?
weleda, lush i clarins ne stoje tako lose.
aveda je relativno nisko?  a oni se uvijek reklamiraju kao bio i slicno?

za prvih 5 brandova nisam nikad cula.   :/ 
moze malo vise pojasnjenja?

a ovi popisi hrane me bas vesele, jer ne da je samo nezdrava, nego je i neeticka!

dole smarties, nesquik i slicno!
sada imam i dvostruke argumente.   :Smile:

----------


## marta

to ti je zato sto (kršitelj koda) ima veliki udio u vlasnistvu nekih kompanija sta proizvode kozmeticke proizvode. npr. loreala. zato ne lorealovi proizvodi.

ivka gdje si zapravo nasla ovo za vichy?

----------


## BusyBee

Vichy je L'Orealov: L'Oreal

----------


## ivarica

> ivka gdje si zapravo nasla ovo za vichy?


u materijalima Baby Milk Actiona (oni mali flajerici kakve sam gore opisala)

----------


## ivarica

> ivka gdje si zapravo nasla ovo za vichy?


u materijalima Baby Milk Actiona (oni mali flajerici kakve sam gore opisala)

----------


## BusyBee

Iz Wikipedije




> *Joint ventures and minority interests*
> Nestlé holds 26.4% of the shares of L'Oréal, the world's leading company in cosmetics and beauty. The Laboratoires Inneov is a joint venture in nutritional cosmetics between Nestlé and L'Oréal . Galderma is another joint veture in dermatology between Nestlé and L'Oréal. Others include Cereal Partners Worldwide (with General Mills), Beverage Partners Worldwide (with Coca-Cola), and Dairy Partners Americas (with Fonterra).

----------


## lali

> Vichy je L'Orealov: L'Oreal


ne loreal je Vichyjev,a i Garnier

----------


## BusyBee

Gore, na linku o L'Orealu iz wikipedije pise tko je ciji vlasnik. S loreal-finance stranice je i ovo (pod Corporate facts, pa pod Activities), o grupama proizvoda koje spadaju pod L'Oreal, kopiram samo proizvode iz grupe aktivne kozmetike:




> *Active Cosmetics*
> 
> The Active Cosmetics Division offers cosmetic and skincare products sold in pharmacies and specialist para-pharmacies. The Division’s products provide a guarantee of safety and efficacy for users. Worldwide, the Division’s brands are backed up by advice from pharmacists and dermatologists, ensuring a personalized service for consumers.
> 
> VICHY 
> LA ROCHE-POSAY 
> INNÉOV

----------


## BusyBee

A ovo je s Wikipedije (sori sto sam udavila s wikipedijom, ali stvarno ima sve o svemu + linkove na sve to   :Laughing:  ):




> Vichy is a premium brand of dermo-cosmetics sold exclusively in pharmacies. It contains the thermal spa water from the town of Vichy. *The Vichy cosmetics company is owned by L'Oréal*.

----------


## BusyBee

Ok, s ovog linka, na listi ostavljam one proizvode koje sam vidjela, vi dodajte koje sam ispustila, a na linku je vidljivo da su (kršitelj koda)ovi:




> *(kršitelj koda) S.A. Owns: * 
> 
> *Alcon Laboratories, Inc. | Who Manufactures:* 
> Ovdje sam izostavila niz preparata i medicinskih instrumenata za koje nemam pojma koriste li ih nase ustanove, ali ako bude trebalo, saznat cemo)
> TOBREX - Tobramycine Solution & Ointment
> 
> *(kršitelj koda) S.A. | Who Manufactures:* 
> AFTER EIGHT - Chocolate Mints
> ALETE - Infant Foods & Dietetic Products
> ...

----------


## BusyBee

I ovo dodajem s drugog linka:




> *Cosmetics:*
> L'Oreal, Laboratoires Innéov, Maybelline, Garnier, Lancome, Biotherm, Ralph, Lauren, Giorgio Armani, Guy Laroche, Matrix, Redken, Vichy

----------


## BusyBee

Eh, u kozmetiku treba dodati i Body Shop   :Mad:

----------


## aries24

o, ne i armani, baš volim njegov parfem she, a nedavno i dobila
gad demit!!!

----------


## dijanam

Ja bi osobno bojkotirala i ****-a i (kršitelj koda), po cemu je to (kršitelj koda) specijalan?

Taj (kršitelj koda)ov grijeh iz proslosti je zbilja strasan, ali nedavno sam cula (i sklona sam tome vjerovati) da (kršitelj koda) nije jedini radio takve gadarije po nerazvijenom svijetu. 

Kad pogledate situaciju sada, oni koji doniraju po rodilistima su navodno **** i Humana, a ne (kršitelj koda).

I na kraju, ne najmanje vazno je to sto (kršitelj koda) ne donira trudnicama i rodiljama. Pogledajte topic krsenje koda na trudnickim tecajevima - to su uglavnom (kršitelj koda) i ****.

Ako ima ko upuceniji neka me demantira.

Ne pozivam vas na nebojkot   :Wink:  , nego mi je ta logika malo nejasna.
Dobivam newsletter od Babymilk action, ali se bas ne udubljujem previse, ali mi se cini da se u cijeloj prici sve skupa primjenjuje malo selektivno.

Ja cu recimo biti izuzetno sretna sad kad pocnem korisititi platnene pelene i istovremeno pocnem bojkotirati pampers. Uf koji gust!

----------


## BusyBee

Sad kad sam malo pregledavala listu kompanija, gotovo sve o kojima sam ikada ucila na faxu ili citala kasnije da su imale aferu da su obmanjivale javnost i lagale, (kršitelj koda)ove su.

Drugo, vjerojatno je do toga da je (kršitelj koda) puno zastupljeniji u SAD-u s nadomjescima nego kod nas i gledano globalno, puno vise "ulaze" na mjesta gdje su trudnice/majke/dojilje, nego **** ili Humana, koje su zastupljene na nasem podrucju vise.

----------


## mamma Juanita

(kršitelj koda) je najveća riba na svjetskom nivou i (in)direktni uzročnik smrti -po procjeni WHO- oko 1 i pol milijuna djece u zemljama u razvoju godišnje, zato što nisu dojena. 
Mada bi se komotno moglo bojkotirat i ostale.

----------


## marta

Dijana, **** proizvodi djecju hranu. 
(kršitelj koda) proizvodi SVE.

AKo ne koristis (kršitelj koda)ove proizvode, prakticki ih bojkotiras. A Neslte ima svoje prste svuda.

----------


## melanija

A što ćemo sa GlaxoSmithKline (5u 1) pa i oni testiraju na životinjama?
Evo danas podebeli članak u Jutarnjem.
Zapravo što ćemo sa ljekovima uopće jer većina testira na životinjama? :shock:

----------


## aries24

> A što ćemo sa GlaxoSmithKline (5u 1) pa i oni testiraju na životinjama?
> Evo danas podebeli članak u Jutarnjem.
> Zapravo što ćemo sa ljekovima uopće jer većina testira na životinjama?


ma što na životinjama, na nama i našoj djeci!!!

----------


## dijanam

> Dijana, **** proizvodi djecju hranu. 
> (kršitelj koda) proizvodi SVE.
> 
> AKo ne koristis (kršitelj koda)ove proizvode, prakticki ih bojkotiras. A Neslte ima svoje prste svuda.


Ima li donekle smisla moj dojam da se (kršitelj koda) kao proizvodjac adaptiranog mlijeka DANAS ponasa u skladu s kodom za razliku od (kršitelj koda)a, Humane i (kršitelj koda)a, npr.? Jeste li o tome razmisljale, jeste li pratile kako stvari stoje?

----------


## BusyBee

Dijana, mislim da ne postuju Kod ((kršitelj koda)), ali ga vise ne krse bezobrazno ocito (vjerojatno rade na imidzu, buduci da su zaista svojim nacinom potaknuli masu kritike i lavinu bojkota). Ja bih rekla da Humana i **** krecu (krenuli su) stopama svog "uzora", ne razmisljajuci o kodu.
Vjerojatno iskoristavaju (kod nas) cinjenicu da trziste nema regulativu kojom bi zabranilo i pratilo postivanje pridrzavanja Koda.

Melanija, ne bojkotiramo mi (kršitelj koda) (samo) zbog testiranja na zivotinjama. Listom proizvodjaca koji testiraju bave se Prijatelji zivotinja koji ce GSK sigurno uvrstiti na listu (ako vec nisu).

----------


## ms. ivy

cure i dečki, ova tema ne spada ovdje pa ću je premjestiti na "općenito o dojenju".

----------


## Zorana

Kad sam ja rodila stariju kcer (tu u Becu), u bolnici smo morali ispuniti kojekakve formulare. Ne da smo morali, al ono, dosla med. sestra pa dala hrpu papirica i mi bez razmisljanja popunili jedan po jedan.
Svaki mjesec, sve dok mi Zorka nije napunila sest mjeseci, nama je (kršitelj koda) slao uzorak adaptiranog mlijeka. Ja nisam mogla vjerovati. 
Posto sam nakon drugog poroda isla isti dan doma, nisam popunjavala nista pa su me i reklame zaobisle. 
Inace, kod nas se sad naveliko reklamira ono neko **** probioticko mlijeko za bebe.

----------


## kalimero

Pridružujem se bojkotu tih megalomanskih firmi, za (kršitelj koda) sam znala, ali dobro bi došao popis i ostalih, te njihovi proizvodi koje distribuiraju po Hrvatskoj.
 :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

ima ovdje nešto linkova:

 crne i bijele liste

----------


## apricot

rekla sam ženi u (kršitelj koda) - Hrvatska da mi da popis. Čekam.

----------


## marta

je si joj rekla i sta ce ti?   :Razz:

----------


## kalimero

Žena će si dati truda , misleći kako će apricot promovirati njihove proizvode   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> je si joj rekla i sta ce ti?


nisam, poslala sam muža da je šarmira!
a on neka se snalazi kako zna i umije... sve dok je moralno   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

malo OT, naisla na AI o coca-coli
http://wow.webbler.org/downloads/cocacola.pdf

----------

